# look at this retard



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

just ran across this pic on a website i visit and thought you might like it.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yo howd u find that pic of me :laugh: wow wut a *** he has wut 2 hundred there and some nunchucks oooooo this kid is cool


----------



## piranha_dork (Sep 19, 2004)

lol he looks like white trash to me. I'm scared now he has weapons....i'm peeing in my pants lolz. wells I sure could use that $200 to buy myself a rhom .


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

i would slap that kid all ove the block


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
dude i think thats absolutely awesome! hahahahaha
if you take the serious at all you got problems lol im making that my wallpaper


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Tennesse trash.....How do you come across something like this on google anyway?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

can you imagine this kids parents lol i bet his street name is like "Lil' Baller" hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

hes just missing aluminum foil on his teef.. lol


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i wish i had 200 dollars dammit!

*in napolean dynamite voice* sweet nunchucks!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, that might just be the biggest loser ive seen in a while. Even worse than the pokemon singer...


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I wish I had a dirt mustache like that..


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

What a nob


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

LOL - that kid belongs to the
Short Bus Posse  playa!


----------



## joka711 (Nov 16, 2005)

if i ever met that kid i would have to slap him across the face


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Looks a bit geeky. 20's poor bast*rd.


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

"Yeah, it's fake bling"


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

I would say something like;

are his ears to big.. his face to small... or is that a giant hat??

But I already know that the geeks like this kid end up inventing some new software, make 10 million by the time they are 25 and end up married to a super model.. while the cool guys like me sit in a fish chat room and talk sh*t about his old junior high pictures and jerk off to cheap whores on cinemax!

viva la life!

QD


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Your right, isnt that always the way.

I dont know though, I dont think he looks like the next Bill Gates, more like the next Vanilla Ice.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

quickdeath said:


> I would say something like;
> 
> are his ears to big.. his face to small... or is that a giant hat??
> 
> ...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

skinny little freak.

i wouldnt feel safe around that guy,

he might poke your eye out with his elbow or somtn.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

200$ what a "balla" and i like his mustache.... he might look bad with a rollex and 10k but what the F***.... 200$ is a paycheck form mickey Ds


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> 200$ what a "balla" and i like his mustache.... he might look bad with a rollex and 10k but what the F***.... 200$ is a paycheck form mickey Ds


OR AN SSI DISABILITY CHECK HE JUST CAsHED


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Hopefully this kid never reproduces.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

meh what ever this is the kind of kid that will get killed in a stupid accident, him and one of his retarted buddies will be having some gay little sword fight with some cheap ass katanas from qvc, the blade will fly out of the handle and this stupid little bastard will no longer be able to infect the jean pool


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That guy may look retarded, but by god, how retarded does one have to be to act all e-thugish and start bitching at some picture of some dude some member plucked off some website???
Stuff such as "I'd kick his ass", and "What a f'n looser". Tell me, does this pointless poser attitude make you guys feel better, tougher, more manly?









God, each time you think the maturity of this site can't go downhill any further, there's always a few that manage to pass with flying colors


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Nothing worse than white kids trying to be black, i blame MTV.
Anyway i isnt goin to diss this homie incase he pops a cap in my ass....wurd life yo


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Devon amazon said:


> Nothing worse than white kids trying to be black, i blame MTV.
> Anyway i isnt goin to diss this homie incase he pops a cap in my ass....wurd life yo


now that is racist, now im not 100 percent sure but it htink that shirt is a slim shady shirt aka eminem.. hes not trying to be black he "is" white trash.. and to automatically say that psoing the way he is would be acting black your making all kinds of generalizations about blacks..


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Ph33r his blunt display knifes.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Nothing worse than white kids trying to be black, i blame MTV.
> Anyway i isnt goin to diss this homie incase he pops a cap in my ass....wurd life yo


now that is racist, now im not 100 percent sure but it htink that shirt is a slim shady shirt aka eminem.. hes not trying to be black he "is" white trash.. and to automatically say that psoing the way he is would be acting black your making all kinds of generalizations about blacks..
[/quote]
Racist??? I didnt come close to offending anyone with that comment, im just saying that that kid is a wannabe black guy.....
How is that in anyway racist???


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah... besides that he's TRRRRRRYYYYIIINNNGGGG to be Japanese ass hole!!!!

This dude is truly... teenaged mutant'ed turtled'ed out'ed..

I think the truth is; this picture was taken in Bens room, this is some kid he paid $200 smackers to while on his way home from school to pose his mustache under his twig and berries.. and tttthhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaattt's so matter-of-factly why the kid threw up only seconds after this picture was taken! Just look at him, he's holding that moeny like "I can't believe I tasted Bens ding-ding..... for only 200 bucks!!!!

< by the way, Nice, star wars attack of the homosexual clones knife! >

And for you.. yeah you! The dude who said.. "ohhh make you feel like a-duh-bigga-boys to pick on Bens girlfirend here".......

for God sakes man yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you are inside of a room where we all share a common interest, we all have fish that KILL, KILL, KILL!! You know what kinda person you are.. or ummmm we are! The level of intensity is so phukin' thick you could cut it with a knife (a little slit and then let ben poke it too)

p.s. Ben.. damn it, put your wanker' away.. we are having a VERY serious talk!

besides peeps....... I'd scratch records with that quaint hombre any damn day!

D.J. Quick Death out ...aiight den


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Speaking of retards


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Speaking of retards


im actually a little scared of this guy


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

Devon amazon said:


> Speaking of retards


ha haaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaa!

that guy is tough, you can tell because you gotta' be tough to wear pink booties! 
not only is he tough (in pink booties and a baby blue t-shirt) but he has a bat too!!!
ohhhhhhhhhhhh... slugger!!!!!!!!

If I ever go to prison, I hope that guy is my cell mate!!
hey... but ummm... I like his 14 year old blond sister too!

MC HAMMER & GERMANY 4 LIFE
aiight!


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

bling bling !!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Devon amazon said:


> Speaking of retards


must be hard being so whit, wanting to be so black....
maye he should do a reverce m jackson.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> I uh was offended... fyi


Well you uh shouldnt be such a sensitive little soul then... should you


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Speaking of retards


those satin purple drapes in the background are "thug life" 
Aight dawg pound who was taking those pictures?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Devon amazon said:


> Speaking of retards


Such a misguided young man...Its just sad









I'd like to just go up to that guy and say...YOU'RE NOT BLACK!...Its Ironic that he's wearing a G-Unot shirt...Because he's definitely G-UNOT!...What an idiot...His mind is so clouded...that he can't even tell his woman is a MAN, baby!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

what a fuckin **** loozer..


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

my neighboorhood has a sub-ghetto area like 1/2 mile away

if you look like that you'll get shot in that area


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

milk show


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Speaking of retards


Such a misguided young man...Its just sad









I'd like to just go up to that guy and say...YOU'RE NOT BLACK!...Its Ironic that he's wearing a G-Unot shirt...Because he's definitely G-UNOT!...What an idiot...His mind is so clouded...that he can't even tell his woman is a MAN, baby!









[/quote]
man id love to say that to all these kids i know its so sad that they think they are either "gangsta" or black.







if there pants get any lower i sware theyy just need to lit thier shirt up to piss.

just wanna push that kid on the floor and stab him in the face then when he revoers ppl will augh at him.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

guess you guys missed the $50 he had in there ... and it looks like he just stole the money and took a picture to prove he had it ...


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

Devon amazon said:


> Speaking of retards


 OMG. I thought that site couldnt get any more gay until that "playa" got his girlfriend in on the act and then all the sudden there's little kids flicking off the camera and stuff... What the hell possesses people to make web sites like that? If I rented out space on a server and I saw that on my server... DELETE.... and mail out a refund check. I hope his mommy didnt catch him smoking in that one picture







. "My little billy, you dont need to smoke to feel cool... just wear your blue jeans low like the rest of your friends"







.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Naw man, that kid woulda been mad cool but that NY hat ruined it for him...


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Another punk kid who thinks he's Black..........


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

speaking of riding the short bus check out these guys the icy hot stunaz and if this offends anybody im sorry its just for fun. hey soldat i found some more TN trash.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

we need to find this kid and flame his ass


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

I think I know that kid, somewhere in the chi area western burbs.

His face is familiar, that could also being in carbondale IL for the last 4 years. lol

speaking of smart people

"stupid little bastard will no longer be able to infect the jean pool"
-Nismo Driver

gene?

Sorry just thought it was funny your rippin on him and you put your legs in genes.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

dude loan me $20


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jiggy said:


> hes just missing aluminum foil on his teef.. lol


Or 12 months of working out at the Gym, then he'd be you


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Man I can get wated for like 2 weeks with thqt dough,


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that kid looks like his parents would have sold him to science to be tested on....maybe that's where the money came from.


----------



## Animal81369 (Jun 13, 2003)

Is it wrong to want to beat this guy to death a few times (and I do mean like dead and stuff







)?


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

LMFAO ..... QD you are a maniac dude!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

J/W why does everyone gotta make fun of him? you guys are a bunch of haters for reals..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

How the hell did this become a 2 page thread?


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

yep- I wouldnt mind smacking that kid- his gold plated fake gold chains are blingin







and the link to the icy hot click was hilarious.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> hes just missing aluminum foil on his teef.. lol


Or 12 months of working out at the Gym, then he'd be you :laugh:
[/quote]

Oh damn!







Dont forget the pink polo shirt! JP mate!

BTW, Jonas wins another thread.


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

this kid looks funny but i guess he thinks hes hood rich



ben2957 said:


> speaking of riding the short bus check out these guys the icy hot stunaz and if this offends anybody im sorry its just for fun. hey soldat i found some more TN trash.


that sh*t was funny


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

this post made it two pages because its f#$king hilarious


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

ben2957 said:


> just ran across this pic on a website i visit and thought you might like it.


are those 1s in his hand? what a bum still stealin lunch money


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

looks inteligent...


----------

